# Sprinter Train Plows Into Car



## roomette (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/feb/20/vehicle-train-vista-santa-fe/

Oops. Not Amtrak, sorry.


----------



## Crossover (Feb 21, 2014)

I read about that earlier that a woman's stationwagon was struck by a train .


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2014)

> ... drove onto the tracks ...


And only a suspection of driving under the influence? :huh: I think most people would not drive on the tracks!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 21, 2014)

My daughter & SIL lived in Orem (between Provo & SLC) for two years and said Utah drivers were the worst they've encountered.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, clearly the train was at fault for "plowing" into the poor, defenseless car. Damn those trains!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## greatcats (Feb 21, 2014)

Many years ago when I was the midnight crew dispatcher at Hoboken Terminal, NJ, a young woman and her companion drove under the ferry slip entrance, around the back of the building and up Track 15, with the car stuck at an angle. I recall her looking under the influence when I sauntered into the police office. It seems that she was looking for the Holland Tunnel!


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 21, 2014)

FriskyFL said:


> Yes, clearly the train was at fault for "plowing" into the poor, defenseless car. Damn those trains!


Saying the train struck the car does not imply the train was at-fault.


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Feb 21, 2014)

At first reading "Sprinter train" I thought one of the new ACS-64's had an incident. Thankfully not.


----------



## Phil S (Feb 22, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> FriskyFL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, clearly the train was at fault for "plowing" into the poor, defenseless car. Damn those trains!
> ...


Sarah - Looking at the words logically and unemotionally (as best I can), I agree with you. But, I think a lot of people don't interpret the words the way you do. A factor in this is the unending stream of mass media articles that, explicitly or implicitly, absolve the drivers, pedestrians, bicycle riders of any fault in these situations.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 22, 2014)

Touché.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 22, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> My daughter & SIL lived in Orem (between Provo & SLC) for two years and said Utah drivers were the worst they've encountered.


Evidently they haven't been to Austin yet!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 22, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter & SIL lived in Orem (between Provo & SLC) for two years and said Utah drivers were the worst they've encountered.
> ...


Nope, not yet. But maybe some day.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 28, 2014)

WellTrained said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > FriskyFL said:
> ...


That's my point. "Plowed" is such a loaded term that implies that the train was somehow negligent or malicious.

Next time I'll be sure to include the requisite [sarcasm][\sarcasm] tags to make my intentions clear.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 28, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter & SIL lived in Orem (between Provo & SLC) for two years and said Utah drivers were the worst they've encountered.
> ...


South Florida is by far the worst place in the USA, imho. 3rd world immigrants, New Yorkers, tourists, and elderly drivers...a witch's brew of roadway carnage.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 28, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter & SIL lived in Orem (between Provo & SLC) for two years and said Utah drivers were the worst they've encountered.
> ...


In my experience Austin is a piece of cake compared to Houston.


----------



## MIrailfan (Mar 2, 2014)

You think people would learn by now to stay off railroad tracks. Trains can't stop on a dime.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 6, 2014)

FriskyFL said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


I would be like to put San Francisco up for consideration. A lot of drivers act like they got their driver's licence that morning and had not be loose by themselves before, and that their driver's ed such as it was consisted fo studying the book, taking the test, and then promptly forgetting what was in the book. I have seen people take multiple cuts to get in a parallel parking space at least 10 feet longer than their small car, and still end up 2 feet away from the curb and not very parallel with that. We won't even get into the bicyclists running on the sidewalks, pulling in front of city buses, not seeming to understand that the arc of the back wheels of a truck is inside the arc of the front wheels, etc.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 6, 2014)

MIRAILFAN said:


> You think people would learn by now to stay off railroad tracks. Trains can't stop on a dime.


They do. Unfortunately for some, it is too late to take advantage of their new-found knowledge.

Edit: mistype.


----------

